# New privilege key Teamspeak 3



## vamos (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, I would like to know how to make a new privilege key for my Teamspeak 3 server using FreeBSD 8.3.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 24, 2013)

Such kind of issues should be posted on the TeamSpeak Forums. Also it has a Linux/FreeBSD specific Sub-Forum for questions related to server issues. Please, try there.


----------

